

Ask HN: Are you interested in a "recent weather" app? - cryptoz

Hello everyone. I'm the pressureNET developer and I'm frustrated not just at the lack of good forecasts but also at the lack of easy-to-access recent weather.<p>I have made a similar post to r/android asking if they are interested as well, since this will start with an Android app before it goes anywhere else. See http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/15l0fw/is_randroid_interested_in_a_recent_weather_app/ if you're interested.<p>When travelling to a different city it's nice to know what the weather will be like. But for me, it's much, much more important to find out what the weather was like recently. For example, I'm in Vancouver right now but I'll be in Toronto and Montreal in a few days. Now, I happen to know that there was an epic snowstorm there because I'm a weather nut and I don't live under a rock. But what if I didn't know? The forecast is sunny and cold for the next little while. I've also been thinking about this since we just put our pressureNET data archive online with our visualization tool at http://pndv.cumulonimbus.ca. It struck me that...nobody else seems to be doing that!<p>So I'm starting to build this Android app to show you the recent weather for whatever city you'd like. I'll probably add widgets. And pretty graphics of course.<p>Does this interest you? I could probably have a Beta ready within a week, and of course the source code will be open and published on GitHub.<p>I have an additional motivation for this. pressureNET is now costing more than $100 / month and I'm looking for a way to get Cumulonimbus to be profitable. Our one app for sale is T minus, but it has some bugs and doesn't provide as much utility as I was hoping, so it's not bringing in much cash. It will be possible for us to directly monetize pressureNET in the future, but that's likely a long ways off.<p>There doesn't seem to be anyone building a "recent weather" app (if you know of one, please tell me)! So I figure if we do a good job, we may have some small financial success with a freemium model for Recent Weather.<p>What do you think, Hacker News? Is this a viable idea with any demand for it?
======
lsiebert
I would perhaps also look into longer term comparisons. This day 1 year ago,
minimum and maximum recorded temperature for that week/month/day etc.

~~~
cryptoz
Excellent. Will do, thanks. :)

